
Stop working (so hard) - pmcpinto
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/stop-working-so-hard-ef4772e3c628#.n9ndn66lo
======
oliwarner
The obvious point, which isn't really mentioned until halfway through can be
distilled to one sentence. Life needs to include happiness.

If it doesn't, it's just unhappiness. That's what's toxic. At some point in
middle-age you look back on years of unhappiness with (seemingly) only more
ahead and then death. For many people that sort of realisation can spell
depression, full on breakdown and even suicide.

And of course it's easy to read something like this and over-compensate.
Healthy minds —like bodies— need balance. We need time alone, with our
families, with our hobbies to relax and enjoy but we also need work to stretch
us. Neglect either side of this ledger and you'll suffer.

